# Pensacola Beach Pier 29 June Report



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Fished from 6am to around 2pm. King bite was good in the morning with a few more caught throughout the day. Spanish were off and on and being picky but I managed to get 2 in the cooler. Several bull reds and bobos caught thorughout the day. I managed to get one of the bull reds and snaped a pic and let him go. Ramoras were a pain and were hitting everything from sabikis to live baits. Bait was everywhere around the pier and super thick. Lots of hardtails being caught too.
Here is a pic of the red I caught this morning:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Are the Hard tail hunters:whistling: all over out there still fillin there 120qt with them? jus wonderin....Nice red


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Hard tail hunters*

They sure are:glare:


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

There were some out there but it wasn't too bad overall.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

What a shame.. look out fer em at your local restraunts...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> What a shame.. look out fer em at your local restraunts...


You wike shy knee food?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:blink::001_huh::notworthy:


hubbyandwife said:


> You wike shy knee food?


----------

